# My baby is 1...



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on so much lately, but wanted to update you on my little girls birthday. Here is a quick Iphone pic. Her hair is so gorgeous, but I am strongly considering cutting it now, it is a miserable time for my wee one, when she has been in a harness or clothes at all. 









My Granddaughter is growing nicely too 








and here is a painting done of Penny that I won in a raffle at our local doggy store.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, what a sweet little girl. Look at those eyes! 

and Penny looks adorable, I had to cut Jodi's long coat too. His was too cottony and was too much for me to manage. And how lucky to win the painting, it's beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maureen - Happy Birthday to little Penny Lane. :wub::wub: How quickly time goes. Her hair is just gorgeous and what a face. It would be hard to cut it but I find that life is more fun for Tyler and I without the daily knot removing fest. :smpullhair: I love the painting that you won. :chili::chili: And my, your granddaughter is absolutely beautiful. She could model. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maureen -- first, you granddaughter is just beautiful. Does she live near you?

I can't believe that Penny Lane is a year old. Where has the time gone? Seems like only yesterday that you were picking her up. 

Happy Birthday little sweetheart!!!!

Love the painting. It's very, very nice.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Oh my goodness, what a sweet little girl. Look at those eyes!
> 
> and Penny looks adorable, I had to cut Jodi's long coat too. His was too cottony and was too much for me to manage. And how lucky to win the painting, it's beautiful.


 
and I forgot, Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG she is beautiful. I love her hair. :thumbsup: but i understand wanting to cut them too. Happy Birthday Penny. I love her name too.:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Maureen Your grandchild is stunnning! :w00t: WOW what beautiful eyes..I hope you get to give enough hugs to that precious one! And Miss Penny is looking cute too! Thanks for sharing.:aktion033:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with others! Seems like just last month you were deciding on a name! Happy Birthday Penny Lane! Chloe's birthday was this month also. She was 2 yrs old. Your granddaughter is absolutely beautiful!!! Such pretty eyes.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a d o r a b l e :cheer: H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful birthday pup and super cute granddaughter!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy birthday, beautiful Penny! :wub:

And-- Oh, my gosh! What beautiful eyes your granddaughter has! :wub: They are absolutely arresting. And, no-- I do NOT think she could be a model-- no one would be able to take their eyes off of HER eyes long enough to see what she's wearing! B)

Penny looks so much like Button did at that age. But then, I, too, had to clip her because of the density of her hair. It got to be too much for me to handle with my back problems, and not fair to her. You must do what you think is best for Penny, of course.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday GORGEOUS Penny!!!! Oh my, and your grandaughter is adorable!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

artytime: Happy Birthday Penny! You are such a beautiful girl ♥.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh MY< MY<MY!!!
I LOVE your malts truly, so beautiful and dainty---but I'll take the grandaughter! No, on 2nd thought I won't, but I would if I could! She is one of the most beautiful little girls I think I have ever seen, and she looks sooooo sweet! How old is she? I love her little smile and those eyes---they can talk! Maureen, you are so blessed!
Happy Birthday Ms. Penny---scary how fast she turned one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Penny , you are beautiful! Your granddaughter is a living doll!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maureen! You are surrounded by cuteness!!!!!! My gosh, your grandaughter is gorgeous!! .....the eyes have it!! :wub:


And Penny Lane, what can I say, I think she is one of the most beautiful malts ever. And as beautiful as her hair is, I bet you'll love her cut short even better! I'd love to see her cut like Ava, I bet they look like twins!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny is already 1??? She is gorgeous!!!:wub::wub: Your grandaughter is gorgeous, too-her eyes are beautiful!!!:wub: Love the painting-it looks just like Penny. Thank you for the "eye candy".:wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny!! She is so pretty! :wub:

And your granddaughter is adorable!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Maureen, You are just surrounded by perfection!!! Those were three fabulous pictures:wub:. Your grand-daughter is absolutely precious.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!! All three pics are just beautiful! Love little Penny Lane's coat - what a stunner. And your granddaughter is gorgeous - love her eyes!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Bueatuiful puppies and granddaughter. Happy Birthday Penny!!:chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Oh my goodness, what a sweet little girl. Look at those eyes!
> and Penny looks adorable, I had to cut Jodi's long coat too. His was too cottony and was too much for me to manage. And how lucky to win the painting, it's beautiful.


Thank you,  yes I cut Lola's a long time ago. 



Snowbody said:


> Maureen - Happy Birthday to little Penny Lane. :wub:How quickly time goes. Her hair is just gorgeous and what a face. It would be hard to cut it but I find that life is more fun for Tyler and I without the daily knot removing fest. :smpullhair: I love the painting that you won. And my, your granddaughter is absolutely beautiful. She could model. :wub:


Thank you Sue :biggrin: time does fly. Her hair is stunning. I am tempted to try and do a full show do, with double topknots and proper ironing and grab my big hunking camera to do proper pictures, before cutting her down. We shall see. My Granddaughter is a cutie for sure  



Lacie's Mom said:


> Maureen -- first, you granddaughter is just beautiful. Does she live near you?
> 
> I can't believe that Penny Lane is a year old. Where has the time gone? Seems like only yesterday that you were picking her up.
> 
> ...


Penny says thankyou Auntie Lynn  No my Granddaughter lives in Toronto, a good 4hr flight  as do all of my kids. My hubby is there right now spending some time with them while I hang out with the girls and look after his parents. I was there just before Christmas. Will likely go again in May. 
I can't believe she is a year old either......... :w00t: she still looks like puppy and is still smaller than Lola was when Lola first arrived. 



Sammie said:


> OMG she is beautiful. I love her hair. :thumbsup: but i understand wanting to cut them too. Happy Birthday Penny. I love her name too.:wub:


 Thank you, she is a little scamp too  



Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Maureen Your grandchild is stunnning! :w00t: WOW what beautiful eyes..I hope you get to give enough hugs to that precious one! And Miss Penny is looking cute too! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Jeanne :tender: wish I could see Roxy more, at least I get to Skype with her. Penny always looks and acts cute, I love my precious baby girl. 



mommatee said:


> I agree with others! Seems like just last month you were deciding on a name! Happy Birthday Penny Lane! Chloe's birthday was this month also. She was 2 yrs old. Your granddaughter is absolutely beautiful!!! Such pretty eyes.


It is crazy isn't how time flies. Penny says "thankyou"  Happy Birthday to Chloe too :thumbsup: 



Piccolina said:


> Just a d o r a b l e H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y


Thank you :biggrin:



hoaloha said:


> Beautiful birthday pup and super cute granddaughter!


Thanks  



mamapajamas said:


> Happy birthday, beautiful Penny! :wub:
> 
> And-- Oh, my gosh! What beautiful eyes your granddaughter has! :wub: They are absolutely arresting. And, no-- I do NOT think she could be a model-- no one would be able to take their eyes off of HER eyes long enough to see what she's wearing!
> 
> Penny looks so much like Button did at that age. But then, I, too, had to clip her because of the density of her hair. It got to be too much for me to handle with my back problems, and not fair to her. You must do what you think is best for Penny, of course.


Thanks Theresa  Yes my Granddaughter does have lovely eyes, they look particularly good in that shot. It is professionally shot and processed, makes a difference. 
I can hardly bear to cut off Penny's hair.... but I will soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful photos . Happy 1 st birthday penny.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

allheart said:


> Happy Birthday GORGEOUS Penny!!!! Oh my, and your grandaughter is adorable!!!!


Thank you :tender: 



Summergirl73 said:


> artytime: Happy Birthday Penny! You are such a beautiful girl ♥.


Penny says 'thank you Awnty" licks...



edelweiss said:


> Oh MY< MY<MY!!!
> I LOVE your malts truly, so beautiful and dainty---but I'll take the grandaughter! No, on 2nd thought I won't, but I would if I could! She is one of the most beautiful little girls I think I have ever seen, and she looks sooooo sweet! How old is she? I love her little smile and those eyes---they can talk! Maureen, you are so blessed!
> Happy Birthday Ms. Penny---scary how fast she turned one.


 Roxy, my granddaughter is now only just 2 but that photo is at least a couple of months old. They are a lot of love but a lot of work at that age, not sure I could do it anymore. :w00t: I am truly blessed :thumbsup: Hubby is with all my kids and family in Toronto right now, back on Monday. I am so proud of them all, their hearts are so good. I am getting teary eyed :crying: 



Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Penny , you are beautiful! Your granddaughter is a living doll!


Fank you Auntie :tender:



The A Team said:


> Maureen! You are surrounded by cuteness!!!!!! My gosh, your grandaughter is gorgeous!! .....the eyes have it!! :wub:
> And Penny Lane, what can I say, I think she is one of the most beautiful malts ever. And as beautiful as her hair is, I bet you'll love her cut short even better! I'd love to see her cut like Ava, I bet they look like twins!!!!:aktion033:


Yes Pat :tender: I am very lucky. I really wish I was living closer to my kids though. I just don't think I can handle the weather there. We are going to maybe try and fix it so we can have somewhere to stay with the dogs for longer periods there though, that would be great, but we are tied at the moment looking after very aging parents. 
I so love my Penny Lane :wub: she really is a stunner in person, and so cute... LOL. Yes Pat. I also think that Penny would look fabulous in Ava's cut. Can you please send your groomer here once a month. That should do it. :thumbsup: I do the grooming myself and really don't think without proper instruction I would have a hope of doing that. When I see pics. of Ava at this age in full coat, I do think they look very similar, and the same size too. 



aprilb said:


> Penny is already 1??? She is gorgeous!!!:wub::wub: Your grandaughter is gorgeous, too-her eyes are beautiful!!!:wub: Love the painting-it looks just like Penny. Thank you for the "eye candy".:wub:


I know!! how did that happen? LOL Glad you enjoyed them, and thank you :grouphug: 



Orla said:


> Happy Birthday Penny!! She is so pretty! :wub:
> 
> And your granddaughter is adorable!


Thank you Orla :biggrin:



Maisie and Me said:


> Wow Maureen, You are just surrounded by perfection!!! Those were three fabulous pictures:wub:. Your grand-daughter is absolutely precious.


Awww! thank you Michelle 



Johita said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!! All three pics are just beautiful! Love little Penny Lane's coat - what a stunner. And your granddaughter is gorgeous - love her eyes!


:biggrin: thank you! I must say the new iphone is pretty darn good. Saves me bringing out my big beastie camera. Catches cute video too. 



chichi said:


> Bueatuiful puppies and granddaughter. Happy Birthday Penny!!:chili::chili:


Thank you Jill


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy first birthday Penny. Your fluffs are beautiful and your granddaughter is a little doll too. You are one lucky lady:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Forgot to say, that painting of Penny is gorgeous too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, your grand-daughter is absolutely beautiful! And Penny...well, I remember when you got her and I just can't believe that she's already a year old!!! LOVE that picture of her...she is stunning and sounds like she has an amazing personality as well. What a total doll. We demand more pictures of her and Lola!!! Pretty please??? :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maureen, what can I say that hasn't already been said? That is about the cutest little skin kid I have ever seen!!! My goodness, she is just totally adorable. I bet you love every sweet moment you spend with her! Now on to Miss Penny...HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BABY!!! I think she'll look great with short hair. How could she not?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Penny. You are a beautiful girl!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday precious, pretty Penny! :cheer:I don't know how you can stand being surrounded by so many beautiful little girls, Maureen. I do not often think this, but your little granddaughter is as pretty as any Malt I've ever seen.
I too am struggling with MiMi's long hair, I sometimes think if I knew a good groomer, I would have her hair cut, but then I mix up a Margarita and get out the tools. I am going to go with the long hair as long as I can. Penny will be cute with a cut, but with her long hair she is simply magnificent. I say, forget the clothes, nothing could compare with that mantle of pure white silk. Penny is such a perfect ice-white beauty!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

lynda said:


> Happy first birthday Penny. Your fluffs are beautiful and your granddaughter is a little doll too. You are one lucky lady:thumbsup:


Penny says "thank you Auntie" Yes I am a lucky Lady for sure :biggrin: 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness, your grand-daughter is absolutely beautiful! And Penny...well, I remember when you got her and I just can't believe that she's already a year old!!! LOVE that picture of her...she is stunning and sounds like she has an amazing personality as well. What a total doll. We demand more pictures of her and Lola!!! Pretty please??? :wub:


Isn't it ridiculous how it has flown? Even to me, I could hardly believe it could be that long. LOL I will post more soon  



MoonDog said:


> Maureen, what can I say that hasn't already been said? That is about the cutest little skin kid I have ever seen!!! My goodness, she is just totally adorable. I bet you love every sweet moment you spend with her! Now on to Miss Penny...HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BABY!!! I think she'll look great with short hair. How could she not?


The only one cuter, to me.....was her Mother... Her eyes are the same only bright blue. Yes, I wish I could spend more time with her, that is for sure, and little cutie Miss Penny Lane says thank you too :biggrin:



elly said:


> Happy Birthday Penny. You are a beautiful girl!!! :wub::wub:


Fanks Awntie :blush:



Sylie said:


> Happy birthday precious, pretty Penny! :cheer:I don't know how you can stand being surrounded by so many beautiful little girls, Maureen. I do not often think this, but your little granddaughter is as pretty as any Malt I've ever seen.
> I too am struggling with MiMi's long hair, I sometimes think if I knew a good groomer, I would have her hair cut, but then I mix up a Margarita and get out the tools. I am going to go with the long hair as long as I can. Penny will be cute with a cut, but with her long hair she is simply magnificent. I say, forget the clothes, nothing could compare with that mantle of pure white silk. Penny is such a perfect ice-white beauty!


 as pretty as a Malt  
It is hard isn't it? It isn't just the maintenance on her coat though. It is that she mats so much when she has to wear a harness or little coat to go out, and she sooooooo loves going out. She forges ahead and is most unhappy if I don't let her walk and carry her instead. She is so funny, when she walks with Lola, she keeps going across to Lola and nipping at her to play. Lola totally ignores her and carries on regardless. Her coat really is ice white and perfect. That is just an iphone pic. with zero correction.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is probably a little colder in Vancouver than it is here. I am a really bad mommy, MiMi lounges in the house and is really seriously bored, because I don't take her out enough. But that is her sorry lot in life...she got stuck with a lazy old woman who isn't all that keen on walks and outings. I am taking her out tomorrow to meet people and have fun. Honestly, don't listen seriously to a word I say...You go ahead and give her a pretty short hair-do and enjoy the freedom. Meanwhile, MiMi is sitting here asking if she can come and live with you. You want another fluff? MiMi wants a new home that is more fun than this one.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> It is probably a little colder in Vancouver than it is here. I am a really bad mommy, MiMi lounges in the house and is really seriously bored, because I don't take her out enough. But that is her sorry lot in life...she got stuck with a lazy old woman who isn't all that keen on walks and outings. I am taking her out tomorrow to meet people and have fun. Honestly, don't listen seriously to a word I say...You go ahead and give her a pretty short hair-do and enjoy the freedom. Meanwhile, MiMi is sitting here asking if she can come and live with you. You want another fluff? MiMi wants a new home that is more fun than this one.


20 deg C there tomorrow? lucky you  you could safely say it is colder here. :thumbsup: only 6C here and loads of rain :w00t: so you can safely say my girls aren't going out. So your Mimi gets the prize.  a lovely day out. Bad Mommy my foot!!  Your pupsters are thoroughly spoiled, Maltese or not :thumbsup::aktion033: still not cut yet  I am sure I will soon though. If I had a really good groomer I would feel more like it, but as I do it myself I am loathe to do it. The first cut for Lola was done by a groomer. She did take her really really short on the body though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Mackerel Maureen you've been holding out on us! Such stunning beauties there! Oh my Penny has grown up to be such a beauty. And your granddaughter is beyond precious! And dang but if that painting isn't beautiful too. Three priceless works of art. :wub:


----------

